
QuickMockup is a simple tool for creating mockups of interfaces and websites - buovjaga
https://github.com/jdittrich/quickMockup
======
ivan_ah
very cool; simple enough that anyone can use.

I'd bind js key codes 8 (backspace) and 46 (delete) to the `delete Element`
action though.

